# Dragonfree's Pokemon Are So Cool



## Sealeojoe (Mar 14, 2010)

I love Dragonfree's Pokemon.  I also like the sprites in the sprite gallery.  Leta is so cute!


----------



## Sealeojoe (Mar 14, 2010)

Or was it Butterfree? I still like his or her sprites.  Leta is in the List Of Pokemon I Like, isn't it?


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 16, 2010)

I prefer Mutark! Yes, it's Butterfree preferably, and Butterfree is a she.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 22, 2010)

Uh, thanks, but this is both a rather useless thread with not much of a topic for discussion and you double posted, which is not allowed. Please read the rules.


----------

